# Blue Box mit Premiere



## Daywolker (7. Juni 2004)

Hallo ,
ich würde gerne mit der blue box arbeiten allerdings arbeite ich noch nicht sehr lange mit Premiere, z.Z. kann ich grade die Grundfunktionen und es geht im Grunde darum eine Scene zu filmen und dann vor ein anderes Video zu legen quasi das andere Video als Hintergrund zu nehmen ... habe aber leider keine ahnung wie ich das am besten anstelle. Ich würde mich sehr freuen wenn ich ein paar Tipps bekommen könnte.
MFG
---DAY---

P.S. Ich benutze Premiere 6.0


----------



## gernegut (7. Juni 2004)

F1, Handbuch ? Da steht so ziemlich das gleiche drin.


----------



## Daywolker (7. Juni 2004)

Jo danke so weit bin ich nicht gekommen das hilft auf jedenfall schon... aber jetzt kommt das nächste Problem.. ich kenne wie gesagt nicht viel mehr als in meiner lernsoftwae gewesen ist..d.h. ich weiss garnicht wo ich den "key" finde :-(
Ich weiss ich bin ein absoluter anfänger.... aber das war ja jeder mal...
Ich wollte übrigens noch ein lob für diese Seite ausprechen find ich prima das es sowas gibt. 
MFG
---DAY---


----------



## kasper (8. Juni 2004)

http://www.tutorials.de/tutorials157810.html
http://www.tutorials.de/tutorials146191.html


----------



## Daywolker (9. Juni 2004)

Super danke jetzt bekomme ich das hin denk ich 
MFG
---DAY---


----------

